# What Qualiftions needed to open a reptile shop



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

None.


----------



## AaronNI (Aug 29, 2007)

You dont need any?

Even tho its to do with caring for animals ?

your bound to need something :crazy:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

In theory, none

In practice, each council has its one rules, here in Brighton, they insist you enroll in an animal management course b4 they will issue a PSL, and you have to complete it and pass with in 2 years.

One would also suggest some kind of business studies course is a good idea as well.

You would be advised to contact the council in your area and ask details.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

its different with each council when applying for psl a local concil around here says u need 2 go on a short course which can be done at anytime in the first 2 years of opening the shop. best thing 2 do is go on ur local coucils website

daniel


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

None at all. 

Most councils ask that somone does a short course resulting in a NQV or equaly pointless bit of paper but this is not compulsary.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Why have you started 3 threads on the same subject ? :roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

know all about reptiles and their husbandry.....:whistling2:


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i wanna open a shop then  haha


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

heheh Dan cheeky - NVQ's are okay I have an NVQ is Business administration!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> None at all.
> 
> Most councils ask that somone does a short course resulting in a NQV or equaly pointless bit of paper but this is not compulsary.


It is here you as PJ said you have to be enroled on a city and guilds in animal management before they will issue the psl as long as you are enroled they will consider the aplication if not then there is no point applying here. 
Our council are also a bit funny when issuing the licences to shops that are close to other shops for example they wont give you a psl if a bakery is next door. 
Also subject to spot checking in the first year by a qualified council vet.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

with bath you have to enrole on an animal husbandry course/pet shop management before they issue the license and complete it in 2 years... but only one person in the shop needs to do this... you also need to be vet checked before you open with no animals in the shop (bit stupid as they won't see what animals are going in what tanks).

There is a way of getting around that though... if you take over a shop as they would have already had the course done and checked then you dont need do it.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

In my council you have to have the pet shop management course. When you apply for the pet shop license you must have completed the course or be training for it and complete it within two years of applying for the pet shop license. If you do not have this qualification or you are not training they will not grant you the license therefore you cannot have a pet shop


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most councils are now requiring the pet store management course.

It's not like there are an abundance of reptile qualifications that are recognised out there that people can do anyway


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> None.


Erm yes they are in some areas.


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

i highly recomend taking some kind of business management course.
in retrospect, i wish that i did.
but i just learnt the hard way instead haha.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I asked the council myself and NO COURSES are needed in my local area, but they are reccomended.

No council can legally refuse an application because of a lack of qualifications. In the same way you could protest DWA prices etc, but i dont know how sucsessful it would be. 

Dan

PS I DIDNT START THIS THREAD, AS IT IS SHOWING, NOT SURE WHATS HAPPENED??


----------

